# After 10yrs my G220 has given up the ghost...



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Like many here I am spending my time outside, in between working from home and family, in the sun / fresh air detailing. :buffer:

I have been slowly and methodically correcting my Mercedes E220 AMG Sport coupe but my G220 as died, in part, it is stuck on speed 6. I’ve had it apart but no obvious signs of failure. I suspect the bushes or speed selection switch to be at fault. 

Anyway, after a decade I thought I’d treat myself to a new polisher, there appears to be a march on the market though with many out of stock. :wall:

Any suggestions for a G220 replacement? I am a hobbyist, not a professional, but I like a bit of wet sand correction :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I had a G220, and when it finally died I replaced it with a DAS6 Pro. As a weekend warrior, it may not be the sexiest or the largest throw DA, but suits me fine :thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I also had a G220, I moved to a Rupes Lhr75es takes a bit longer but I find it works better.


----------



## ZapCity (Sep 5, 2010)

I've had a G220 for a similar time. Thankfully, apart from brush replacement it's been impeccable. Recently bought a Vertool DAS-21E, but not as a replacement. I now use the G220 for small 3" and 4" pads and the Vertool for the big stuff.
If you have one DA make sure it can take large and small pads.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Rupes lhr 15 coupled with a rupes lhr 75 for the tighter areas


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Change the brushes on the motor and keep using it!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

petemattw said:


> Change the brushes on the motor and keep using it!


Is this easy to do? Where are the brushes available to buy?



ZapCity said:


> I've had a G220 for a similar time. Thankfully, apart from brush replacement it's been impeccable. Recently bought a Vertool DAS-21E, but not as a replacement. I now use the G220 for small 3" and 4" pads and the Vertool for the big stuff.
> If you have one DA make sure it can take large and small pads.


This what liked about the G220 as I had the different backing plates for various pad sizes. I see other manufacturers that the thread though.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I use my G220 for spot stuff and a Das6 pro plus for the bigger stuff. 

My g220 has also been good as gold. Second set of brushes a few years back but been great touch wood. 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I’ve found some brushes - I’ll give that a go. Thanks chaps :thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Dan Clark said:


> I've found some brushes - I'll give that a go. Thanks chaps :thumb:


i've changed mine a few times over the years, give me a shout if you struggle!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

I’ve changed the brushes and thought I was on to a winner as one of them was heavily worn. But no....still only speed six available. 

Any other clues chaps?


----------



## jetbox (Jul 12, 2009)

My DA is stuck on speed 6 too,I thought it was something to do with the speed control but could it be the brushes?


----------

